# Ball joints 99-F150 / 250LD torsion bar suspension



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have a F250 light duty that I am putting at least lower ball joints. The book says you have to replace the whole lower control arm because the ball joints are not replaceable.
Humm the old ones have circlips at the top and the new ones too. Iam thinking pull the circlips. Jack the upper control arm with the nut still on the stem and pull it out of the upper arm. Then pop the stud out of the bottom one.They want you to pull the arm off, torsion bar, shock bolt and sway bar loose. This can"t be right! The manuals at the library cover just the super duty and coil spring 150's.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

go to http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/index.php and ask in the 150 forum. they will help you out.


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

im not sure how simmilar the 250ld and the standard 150 suspension is, but on my 150 (97) i removed the big nut from the axel shaft/ hub, and then the nuts from both of the ball joints. then a few smacks with a hammer and the whole knuckle came off. then remove the c clip from the bottom ball joint and drive out with a hammer. then press the new one it with a ball joint press. the upper if it hasnt been replaced, the whole upper contol arm is one piece and has to be removed, which is just two bolts.


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

f150online.com is another good site with lots of helpfull info on these trucks.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

the lower ball joint is removable from the lower a-arm. as far as the upper its a 1 piece deal. its not hard job just did it today on my my truck which is also a F-250 LD


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I went to Advance and looked at the upper ball joints too. They seem to be replaceable too. This is not the first circus with FORD I have been Thur! I always run into some job that is no where near what the books say! I have the tools and equipment, I just don't want to jump thru hoops I don't have to. I have other stuff to do that makes me money!
I need to have a truck to haul dry wall and other stuff !


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

the uppers are only replaceable if the control arm is not original. from the factory, the upper ball joint is one peice with the upper control arm. the first time they are replaced its best to find a new upper that has a replacable ball joint, so in the future, the job is cheaper/ easier.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I went to the Ford Site and got my answers. After tearing it down I seen the uppers are not replaceable. I put new lowers in, 2 new shocks, a sway bar link and an ABS sensor.
Thanks : *tjctransport * that site made the differance!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

your welcome.
FTE has saved my knuckle skin many many times. 


the only problem i have over there is they made me a site moderator, so i can't cause any trouble anymore.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

OH MY GOD it drives like a new truck after the alignment ! I could not get it in my tire shop, so a Goodyear Tire store did the alignment. I love it when the tech comes out and talks to me. He tried to sell me a camber kit at $200. Because he can't set the camber without it. I ask him SO how far is it out? Well not really at all. At that point he had the Deer in the headlight look. I just looked at the kid and said: I put all those parts on. I will put on any more it needs.So what does it need? Well nothing it's done.


----------

